# The Animal Shed



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

I had an 8ft x 6ft shed that Im now converting into my animal shed. It will be to house some of my reptiles but also for a small hobby buisness that Im setting up!! www.theanimalshed.co.uk

Below are are some pics so far, they are off my phone so not great. Not long now before its up and running! The back of the shed will have a built in viv for my Basilisk which I will be starting very soon. The shed has been insulated and boarded up and already has had the first coat of paint. It will obviously have its own power that will be finished off soon. Cant wait to have it up and running


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

so many people seem to be building out buildings or sheds for their reptiles... maybe it's cos i'm poor and can't do it, but if you don't have space for them in the house why keep buying them?? does it not cost you soooooooo much more in ways of heating etc?

not trying to step on any toes, just wondered why a few folks choose to do this


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

one reason is because my wife was going to kick me out if I brought any more reptiles and kept them in the house! :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

rustang said:


> one reason is because my wife was going to kick me out if I brought any more reptiles and kept them in the house! :gasp: :2thumb:


good reason then, i wish i had the money to have a reptile shed


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice one, love these builds..


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

some more progress pics, pretty much all painted, just starting on the rear viv for my Basilisk  . Its getting there!

Russ


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the cats sitting there watching!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Basalisk viv looks nice a nice size :2thumb:

Good job


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

You've not insulated the floor or roof?


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

yup roof has been insulated, needs finishing off though and the floor will be soon!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The only thing I'd worry about is security- are you going to alarm it? Fab project, anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

The cross beam in the last pic doesn't look very level, not trying to complain, just pointing it out. I wish I had the funds and the spare time to do this


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

RobbHughes said:


> The cross beam in the last pic doesn't look very level, not trying to complain, just pointing it out. I wish I had the funds and the spare time to do this


lol,yeah i was annoyed about that, its the lower one that is out alittle, even though I measured and measured again and had a spirt level it ended up being out but the rest is pretty spot on and level, im not going to worry to much though as a board will be screwed over it on the out side so you wont see it! :whistling2:

as for security its a tough one, I dont wont to make it look like Fort Knox as it will make people wounder whats in there but I will still need to make it fairly secure, Its got a very good quality pad lock for now but will be looking at other things!


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking good 
Before i moved here we did pretty much the same for my inverts placed it very close to the house so that kinda covered security as the end of the day if they was going to get in the shed they would prob try the house too.
And i had no option as we moved and downsized bigtime that is why i did the shed thing.
Since moved and it houses rabbits the bugs and reps are back indoors but i did find it easier having them out in the shed and it was a great place to just go and relax


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good mate...

In the process of building my viv (pics posted in this forum) Im just starting out in the "keeping herps" field..I'd loved to expand to have more as time goes by but Im in a rented maisonette so i cant really go to mad


----------



## Lewis1995 (Jun 17, 2010)

Its amazing what you can fit in a rented property i can tell you :lol2:


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

couple more pics of my shed. The door vents are on and the big viv is coming along nicely


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

Nearly there, big viv's nearly finished now 

Laid some slab out side the shed


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking really good there giving me ideas for our big shed


----------



## pirate_paddler (Jan 19, 2012)

:2thumb:looking good, can't wait to come and see it. as i keep reminding you though, make sure you don't fill it with your own animals!!!


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

The shed is all done and ready to start my small business www.theanimalshed.co.uk .I've got some of my animals in the shed to and they have settled in well, my basilisk is really enjoying his new viv


----------



## Jozza85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent pics! Just beent old by the wife that she doesnt want any more in the house and i have been given the go ahead for a shed build!! Some nice inspiration here!


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet job!

So Is this a new venture?...If so gratz on the build & the very best of luck

I delivered aload of timber at work to a customer near redbourn last year, I remember the drive, 200 mile round trip (from work) that was a long round trip via our twickenham branch on the way bk...lol

I live closer then my old job but its a shame your still 60miles from me 

Again good luck


----------



## ek90 (May 22, 2012)

You have done an amazing job!!! :notworthy:


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Reptile Shed*

Will overheating not be a problem ?


----------



## rustang (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the coments . Yeah it is a small hobby business venture, a way for me to work with animals and still pay the bills!!

Over heating is an issue on days like yesturday and today and something Im looking into sorting asap. Any ideas are welcome!

Thanks

Russ


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Animal Shed*

Knocked down my old shed last year and had a 8 metre by 2 metre brick one built with a double glazed roof, went in Yesterday and the temp was around 120 so gotta invest in an air con unit. keeping livestock cool in summer much harder than keeping warm in winter so would advise you do the same and invest in the best you can afford. Your set up looks good though good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

what material did you use for the walls inside?


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

if you mean me lol, breeze block / insulation then plasterboard.
Still getting the hang of the forum:blush:


----------

